# Cemetary Fence Jig



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a lot of fence to build this year. I got tired of measuring. So I made one section as assurately and square as I could. Then I made a jig around it.

The following sections were made in about 5 minutes each instead of the 1/2 hour that it was taking to make them indivually. The good part is that I'm not going to waste the plywood or dissamble the jig. It'll become one of my swinging panels along my driveway. I'll just drape some camo-netting over it and use it again next year as my haunt begins to invade my back yard and I need a LOT more fence.




























I don't have pictures, but to cut the pipe as fast and accurately as possible I bought strapped bundles of 10 pieces (10' lenghts). Left them wrapped and evened out one end of pipes as square as I could using a board. I had to remove some packing tape with those stupid UPC symbols on them to free up the pipes to even the ends out. I wrapped some painters tape around a few sections to further stabilize the bundle. Then cut them to length in units of 10 using my Power Mitre saw. FAST!!

I made 6 sections last night in under an hour. It is taking longer to paint them than it is to build them now.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great idea! You are a fence building machine!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That definitely would have saved time. Good thinking.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is a great way to do it, and I agree with DL above, Good thinking.

I have to admit though - all those piles of unpainted fence gives me the shivers. I ***HATE*** painting fence. Scares me more than a real zombie chasing me, LMAO.

That fence is gonna be great!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great idea Greg! thanks for the how-to. Next year I would paint the fence pipes and wood first and then assemble them. It is easier to paint everything when they are right next to each other also saves paint on over spray.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Niblique, you're a Halloween Norm Abram I expect to see you hosting a "This Old Haunted House" series one of these days.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

me likey maybe we will fix the fence this year


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

When I painted mine I slapped on brown oops paint with a brush then sprayed it with flat black. Just an idea


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh sure now you post this! Where were you 18 panels ago!!!
LMAO
Good job dude.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Dixie said:


> That is a great way to do it, and I agree with DL above, Good thinking.
> 
> I have to admit though - all those piles of unpainted fence gives me the shivers. I ***HATE*** painting fence. Scares me more than a real zombie chasing me, LMAO.
> 
> That fence is gonna be great!!!!


No kidding... no matter how thorough you think you are, you'll look at it from another angle and find parts you totally missed.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great idea, Nib. Now if only there were a faster method for cutting all my holes in my 2X2s. I like your fence idea, but my 1x2s lie horizontally on my current fences and I would like to keep them all the same. At least I now have a quicker method for cutting pvc and measuring the gaps. Thanks for sharing that.

I like the painting idea too hpropman. I am with Dixie...I HATE painting fences (or anything else for that matter)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Another genius mind at work.

I love short-cuts.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just now heading out to start cutting holes in the boards and the conduit pipe (TONS cheaper than plumbing PVC) when I ran across this. Think I'll paint the poles and boards first and then cut them. THANKS EV1 for stopping a headache before it started.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried cutting holes in my cross pieces so they would slide down over the poles but the wood shattered. So I'm screwing them to the face of the poles like other's have done. 

I was going to try to make a jig, as was the suggestion of this thread, and when I checked the scrap wood pile that we were going to burn I found that the day bed end that I thought was tossed out this spring was mixed in the pile. So I had an instant-ready-made jig. I put the poles and wood pieces in it/on it where I wanted them- marked the spots and got 7 of the 8 pieces done in 15 minutes. Ran out of wood and screws so we weren't able to finish the last piece. We had all the wood but it was those pieces that shattered and since I'm having to screw the wood to the face of the poles I need more screws than the other plan called for. It will all be done and put up in about 30 minutes tomorrow. YEAY! 
Thanks for the jig idea!! This bed piece will stay in the tools pile from here on out.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

what are the dimensions of the jig and what size did you cut the pipe


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Jig is a 4'X8' sheet of 5/8" exterior plywood. The fence pickets are 30" (4 X 30"= 120") and 40" (3 X 40" = 120 ") The horizontal pieces are "Clear grade" 1" X 6" X 8' pieces of womanized wood Ripped in the 3 equal pieces. 

The picket spacing is approx. 6" but the 1st and last picket are only placed 3" off of the end so that the pickets have even spacing between the joints when 2 panels are adjoining. This spacing will still work even with columns in between. The space between the horizontal sections is approx. 12", but make a section or two and adjust to ypur own taste.

The pickets are attached by # 10 X 1-1/2" self tapping machine screws

Although it's not as ornate or detailed as some other fence designs, it has some distinct advantages. I haven't posted pictures yet with the new finials. Stay tuned, they are coming soon along with a possible video tutorial..


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

niblique71 said:


> The horizontal pieces are "Clear grade" 1" X 6" X 8' pieces of* womanized wood* Ripped in the 3 equal pieces.


So where exactly are you getting your lumber from again?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lowe's around our area has 1X4's and 1'X6's (Both 8' long) that are pretty nice, and knot free. Any other lumber that I've seen that is "Precut" to an approximate desired size is either super expensive "Trim" , OR Super cheap and good-awful looking "Furring strips which warp to ungodly proportions. Just search around and find lumber that looks nice and fits your budget.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure he meant _wolmanized_ lol- womanized would be something different...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nifty idea Nib!
That shortens the build time quite a bit.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

nimblemonkey said:


> I'm sure he meant _wolmanized_ lol- womanized would be something different...


Wholly %#$%& I totally missed that!... LOL I'm not even going to correct that one LOL, ... Poetic Justice??


----------

